# Problemi con il suono [Risolto]

## masterbrian

Ciao a tutti,

ho un problema strano, ho installato recenemente ut2004demo, funziona benissimo se entro come root, ma se entro come utente normale non sento l'audio.

Se lancio da xterm posso leggere:

./ut2004demo

open /dev/[sound/]dsp: Device or resource busy

NV: could not open control device /dev/nvidiactl (Permission denied)

Error: Could not open /dev/nvidiactl because the permissions

are too resticitive.  Please see the FREQUENTLY ASKED QUESTIONS

section of /usr/share/doc/NVIDIA_GLX-1.0/README for steps

to correct.

Leggerei volentieri questo file, ma non c'e'  :Smile: 

Qualcuno sa di cosa si tratta?

----------

## OKreZ

prova ad inserire l'utente nel gruppo audio

----------

## masterbrian

 *OKreZ wrote:*   

> prova ad inserire l'utente nel gruppo audio

 

Gia' fatto, non funziona  :Sad: 

----------

## randomaze

hai provato anche a disabilitare arts / esound ?

----------

## masterbrian

Non ho provato, se non ho capito male KDE si regge su arts e io uso kde...

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *masterbrian wrote:*   

> Non ho provato, se non ho capito male KDE si regge su arts e io uso kde...

 

Kde usa arts ma non ne e' schiavo  :Very Happy:  . Da kcontrol puoi disattivarlo.

----------

## albazeus

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

>  *masterbrian wrote:*   Non ho provato, se non ho capito male KDE si regge su arts e io uso kde... 
> 
> Kde usa arts ma non ne e' schiavo  . Da kcontrol puoi disattivarlo.

 

Visto che sembra una cosa molto banale per te abbandonare arts e attivarne un altro (tipo esound?), potresti cortesemente postarmi come fare (o link che spieghino i vari passaggi) a passare da kde+arts+alsa a kde+???+alsa?

Bisognerà mica ricompilare kdelibs e/o qualcos altro?

Ho disinstallato arts... Ho fatto male? Le conseguanze sono state:

- Se faccio partire un file audio questo automagicamente mi abbassa il volume delle voci emu10k1 in alsamixer (Voci che normalmente non ci sono se non ascolto niente). Posso ri-alzarle a mano ma ogni canzone che faccio partire me li ri-abbassa... Mah... 

- Crash di Control Center --> Sound & Multimedia --> System Notifications

----------

## randomaze

 *albazeus wrote:*   

> Visto che sembra una cosa molto banale per te abbandonare arts e attivarne un altro (tipo esound?), potresti cortesemente postarmi come fare (o link che spieghino i vari passaggi) a passare da kde+arts+alsa a kde+???+alsa?
> 
> Bisognerà mica ricompilare kdelibs e/o qualcos altro?
> 
> 

 

Più che altro provando a disabilitarlo in questo caso si può verificare che, se UT funziona con arts disabilitato, il problema é tra UT e arts.

Se non si isola il problema é difficile andare avanti.

Le applicazioni che ti abbassano automagicamente il volume quali sono?

stai usando esound oppure ... ?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Disattivi arts con kcontrol. Poi per tutte le applicazioni (es xmms) vai su preferenze e metti come plugin audio alsa al posto di arts.

----------

## albazeus

 *Quote:*   

> Le applicazioni che ti abbassano automagicamente il volume quali sono? 

 

xmms, aplay, mpg123... tutte con lo stesso risultato.

Io non sto usando né esound (anche prechè non parte) né altro. E questo penso spieghi perchè Control Center --> Sound & Multimedia --> System Notifications va in crash.

Volevo appunto sapere cosa bisogna fare per avere l' audio con kde senza arts, visto che mi usa ~ 100% della cpu quando faccio (facevo) partire kde.

----------

## randomaze

 *albazeus wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Le applicazioni che ti abbassano automagicamente il volume quali sono?  
> 
> xmms, aplay, mpg123... tutte con lo stesso risultato.
> 
> Io non sto usando né esound (anche prechè non parte) né altro. E questo penso spieghi perchè Control Center --> Sound & Multimedia --> System Notifications va in crash.
> ...

 

Provo a darti dei suggerimenti dato che per me il pianeta kde é quasi sconosciuto:

Hai provato a memorizzare i valori del mixer (alsactl store) prima di avviare un file sonoro?

Hai provato a riemergere mpg123 con USE="-arts"?

----------

## albazeus

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Disattivi arts con kcontrol. Poi per tutte le applicazioni (es xmms) vai su preferenze e metti come plugin audio alsa al posto di arts.

 

Scusami ma quale sarebbe l' opzione in kcontrol per usare arts?

In xmms non ho trovato riferimenti ad arts; però ho trovato 'output plugin' e qui ho selezionato alsa al posto do oss. L' audio si sente ma c'è il problema di prima (mi abbassa il volume).

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> Hai provato a memorizzare i valori del mixer (alsactl store) prima di avviare un file sonoro? 

 

Il problema fondamentale è questo: 

- se non lancio nessuna applicazione per l' audio (mpg123, xmms) e guardo il volume con alsamixer ho alcune voci (tante), tipo: master, pcm, music ....

- se lancio ( ad es.) mpg123 <canzone> e riguardo il volume con alsamixer noto che verso la fine sono spuntate delle nuove voci tutte chiamate emu10k1 con il volume settato in un certo modo. Se alzo una di queste voci il volume torna normale.

Quindi ho fatto così:

- Ho lanciato una canzone, ho aperto alsamixer, ho settato il volume di un emu10k1 in modo corretto, sono uscito e ho dato alsactl store.

l' audio si sente fino alla fine della canzone.

Rilanciando la canzone l' audio scompare ma se do alsactl restore si sente.

il flag 'arts' non influisce su mpg123.

Adesso provo a riemergere arts per vedere di capirci qualcosa...  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## MyZelF

 *masterbrian wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Se lancio da xterm posso leggere:
> 
> ./ut2004demo
> ...

 

Tornando IT, hai provato a lanciarlo con 

```
$ artsdsp ut2004demo
```

 :Question: 

----------

## masterbrian

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> Provo a darti dei suggerimenti dato che per me il pianeta kde é quasi sconosciuto:

 

Curiosita', tu cosa usi? Gnome? Windowmaker? X nudo e crudo?   :Cool: 

----------

## masterbrian

 *MyZelF wrote:*   

> Tornando IT, hai provato a lanciarlo con 
> 
> ```
> $ artsdsp ut2004demo
> ```
> ...

 

Funziona!!! Grande  :Smile:  Questo vale per tutto? mplayer e company? perche' anche enemy-territory mi da qualche problema... 

Ma forse e' meglio che metto [risolto] per questo thread e ne inizio un'altro?

----------

## MyZelF

Vale per tutti i pezzi di codice che non hanno supporto diretto per arts:

```
$ artsdsp --help

artsdsp - attempt to reroute audio device to artsd
```

Attenzione che ho spesso notato un certo ritardo nel suono utilizzando artsdsp, nonostante abbia artswrappersuid nelle use.

Per risolvere mi è (abbastanza inspiegabilmente dal mio punto di vista) bastato abbassare al minimo il sound buffer tra le impostazioni di arts.

----------

## randomaze

 *masterbrian wrote:*   

>  *randomaze wrote:*   Provo a darti dei suggerimenti dato che per me il pianeta kde é quasi sconosciuto: 
> 
> Curiosita', tu cosa usi? Gnome? Windowmaker? X nudo e crudo?  

 

fluxbox+aterm, con esound per mixare i suoni. 

 *masterbrian wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Funziona!!! Grande  Questo vale per tutto? mplayer e company? perche' anche enemy-territory mi da qualche problema... 
> 
> 

 

Se un applicazione prevede la possibilità di usare "nativamente" arts (credo che mplayer sia tra queste) fagliela usare direttamente, altrimenti prova con il wrapper che ti ha suggerito MyZelF

----------

## shev

 *masterbrian wrote:*   

> Ma forse e' meglio che metto [risolto] per questo thread e ne inizio un'altro?

 

Risolto te l'ho messo io, cmq continua pure qui, l'argomento è sempre questo. Inutile aprire topic copia.

----------

## masterbrian

 *MyZelF wrote:*   

> Attenzione che ho spesso notato un certo ritardo nel suono utilizzando artsdsp, nonostante abbia artswrappersuid nelle use.
> 
> Per risolvere mi è (abbastanza inspiegabilmente dal mio punto di vista) bastato abbassare al minimo il sound buffer tra le impostazioni di arts.

 

Io avevo provato a fare unmerge di kde e ricompilarlo con quel flag... il risultato era disastroso, e l'ho tolto subito. Anche perche' artswrappersuid pretende di dare esecuzione in realtime...

----------

## masterbrian

Allora proseguo qui  :Smile: 

Nonostante io non sia un "giocatore", ero curioso di vedere questo gioco, visto che se ne parlava nella parte di forum con tips e tricks per i settaggi per il mio portatile.

Cmq lo ho installato senza problemi, se lo lancio ottengo lo stesso errore che avevo con ut2004demo,

NV: could not open control device /dev/nvidiactl (Permission denied) 

Error: Could not open /dev/nvidiactl because the permissions 

are too resticitive. Please see the FREQUENTLY ASKED QUESTIONS 

section of /usr/share/doc/NVIDIA_GLX-1.0/README for steps 

to correct.

Ma perche'? qualcuno di voi ha il file in oggetto? o sa dove posso procurarmelo?

----------

## MyZelF

Sarebbe eventualmente bastato riemergere solo arts. Comunque se artswrappersuid è settato nelle USE, l'ebuild di arts non fa altro che un chmod +s ad artswrapper. Puoi farlo anche tu, a mano. Non dovresti avere nessun problema.

----------

## masterbrian

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> fluxbox+aterm, con esound per mixare i suoni. 

 

Fluxbox? non lo avevo mai sentito, ora lo provo  :Cool: 

----------

## masterbrian

 *MyZelF wrote:*   

> Sarebbe eventualmente bastato riemergere solo arts.

 

ops, non lo sapevo, pensavo fosse cosa buona fare la modifica su tutto kde

 *MyZelF wrote:*   

> Comunque se artswrappersuid è settato nelle USE, l'ebuild di arts non fa altro che un chmod +s ad artswrapper. Puoi farlo anche tu, a mano. Non dovresti avere nessun problema.

 

Eppure ti assicuro che andava in maniera impossibile... il suono era a scatti e bloccava quasi la macchina.

Quindi dovrei fare:

```

#chmod users +s /usr/kde/3.2/bin/artswrapper 

```

giusto?

----------

## MyZelF

Stiamo entrando in zona FAQ... hai provato a fare una ricerca sul forum?

Per quanto riguarda arts o

```
# USE="artswrappersuid" emerge --oneshot arts
```

o

```
# chmod +s /usr/kde/3.2/bin/artswrapper
```

Per il problema con i permessi su /dev/nvidiactl dovresti trovare la risposta nel readme dei driver, che trovi sul sito NVIDIA oppure con

```
$ zless /usr/share/doc/nvidia-glx-<versione-installata>/README.gz
```

oppure, ancora una volta, cercando sul forum.

----------

## masterbrian

Si ho provato a fare diverse ricerche sia sul forum che su google, ho letto l'how-to di gentoo su alsa, quello di kde, avevo fatto gia' le prove con artswrappersuid, ma effettivamente non ricordavo di artsdsp, proprio per questo ho chiesto  :Smile: 

Se il problema fosse art, su x nudo (senza nessun gestore come kde, gnome o altri), dovrei poter accedere quindi a /dev/dsp... invece se ci provo ottengo:

----------------------

Sound initialization

----------------------

/dev/dsp: Input/Output error

Could not mmap /dev/dsp

(stessa la cosa la ottengo sotto xterm di kde se killo artsd ovviamente)

Se provo dando da xterm di kde invece

artsdsp ./xt.86 ottengo

----------------------

Sound initialization

----------------------

Sorry your soundcard can't do this

(ovviamente ho cambiato la qualita' del suono, ho provato a 11(low) 22 (high) 44 (highest) ma non ho ottenuto nessun cambiamento)

Sempre piu' perplesso...

----------

## MyZelF

Ehm... credo di essermi un po' perso... qual è il problema?  :Confused: 

----------

## masterbrian

Hai ragione, allora faccio un breve riassunto

Ho fatto emerge di enemy-territory, e da li mi sono accorto che c'erano dei problemi sul sonoro, cosi' ho installato anche ut2004demo e ho visto che anche li avevo problemi.

I problemi di ut2004demo li ho risolti col vostro aiuto, invece quelli di enemy territory sono ancora li.. in altre parole non ho il suono.

Ho notato che andando nella configurazione del Sound System di KDE non ho nessuna opzione sotto a select midi device, infatti il sonoro non si sente... puo' dipendere da questo?

Io ho come scheda sonora una intel ac97 (integrata sul chipset 865 di intel)... che pare essere la fonte dei miei problemi. Non posso cambiarla perche' stiamo parlando di un portatile  :Smile: 

Accetto suggerimenti pero'  :Smile: 

----------

## MyZelF

prova a lanciarlo con

```
$ artsdsp -m <eseguibile>
```

----------

## masterbrian

Caspita, hai ragione ancora... ed era anche nell'help di artsdsp. Sorry

Manca solo il midi device e sono a cavallo  :Smile: 

Intanto grazie!

----------

